# Simple Fruit Cups



## salt and pepper (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2014)

*LIKE! 
*


----------



## cave76 (May 26, 2014)

LIKE! So clever! Looks like a good way to get little kids to eat fruit.


----------



## ElleShip (May 26, 2014)

Awesome! I may have to try this out for summer!


----------



## jabbur (May 26, 2014)

Do you suppose they used a sharpie for the eyes?  You don't eat the banana peel anyway.  Very cute!


----------



## salt and pepper (May 27, 2014)

jabbur said:


> Do you suppose they used a sharpie for the eyes? You don't eat the banana peel anyway. Very cute!


 

 Yes I did use a Sharpie for the eyes,


----------



## FrankZ (May 27, 2014)

That is fantastic...


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

Adorable!  I saw this idea on a FB post.


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2014)

How cute and clever is that!!


----------

